

Homer Simpson 100% in CSS :) - tx
http://www.romancortes.com/blog/homer-css/

======
deathbyzen
General translation of the post by me

"...I had the idea of making a more complete drawing using the Verdana font
and 'absolute positions' in CSS, generating a vector drawing that is directly
embedded in the HTML.

I chose Homer Simpson because he is sufficiently popular and recognizable. It
is working in the following browsers:

• Internet Explorer 5.5, 6 y 7

• Opera 9

• Firefox 2

• Safari 3

How does it look in other operating systems and browsers?

Note: for it to look right, you must have the Verdana font."

------
truebosko
Most regular people would say this guy has too much time on his hands. I say
(and I'm sure all of you too) that he is AWESOME.

------
pmjordan
That's pretty funky. Turn of author style sheets in your browser and see a lot
of O's, parentheses and bullets. Nice.

------
tx
Yep, the replacement for ASCII art...

------
jcl
Terrifying. And the source is only marginally larger than the same image in
PNG (15k vs. 13k).

------
redorb
site down, heres a cache
[http://64.233.169.104/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%...](http://64.233.169.104/search?hl=en&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.romancortes.com%2Fblog%2Fhomer-
css%2F&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f)

